# Wintersun



## Omerta989 (Jun 23, 2011)

sure hope this intro is on the new cd


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jun 23, 2011)

That was a pretty awesome intro. I love Wintersun.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 23, 2011)

Quick, someone post the Wintersun version of "The Downfall" clip.


----------



## Dyingsea (Jun 23, 2011)

Quite Ensiferum like, not that it's a bad thing.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 23, 2011)

Dyingsea said:


> Quite Ensiferum like, not that it's a bad thing.



Makes sense, being as Jari Maenpaa was the singer for Ensiferum.


----------



## omentremor (Jun 24, 2011)

how good is beyond the dark sun, anyone I know who rants about Children of Bodom I direct to that song.


----------



## omentremor (Jun 24, 2011)

sick track


----------



## Dan (Jun 24, 2011)

I have been very slowly tabbing out the new song. My idea is i record it all and odds are ill release it before Jari does


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jun 24, 2011)

Plug said:


> I have been very slowly tabbing out the new song. My idea is i record it all and odds are ill release it before Jari does



 Someone on youtube has already posted a cover of one of the solos. I think he is on this forum too. IWishIWasFinnish, I think is his username.

Edit: Found it.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Jun 24, 2011)

Definitely sounds folkish like Ensiferum.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Mar 18, 2012)

Going to bump this instead of starting a new thread.

Anyone heard anything about the CD since the "summer 2012" news?


----------



## The Uncreator (Mar 18, 2012)

Thats amazing news considering I bought the debut album when I was 14, and I'm 22 now and still waiting.


----------



## ilyti (Mar 18, 2012)

According to the comments from FB (as I read on the last.fm shoutbox here Wintersun) 

"Jari told earlier this year in Soundi-magazine that Time will be released in 2 parts. The first part has 4 songs and 40 minutes of music. The second part will be released approximately 6 months later in winter 2013"

duurr.


----------



## Necris (Mar 18, 2012)

ilyti said:


> "Jari told earlier this year in Soundi-magazine that Time will be released in 2 parts. The first part has 4 songs and 40 minutes of music. The second part will be released approximately 6 years later in winter 2018"



Fixed that for him.


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 18, 2012)

ilyti said:


> According to the comments from FB (as I read on the last.fm shoutbox here Wintersun)
> 
> "Jari told earlier this year in Soundi-magazine that Time will be released in 2 parts. The first part has 4 songs and 40 minutes of music. The second part will be released approximately 6 months later in *winter 2013*"
> 
> duurr.


THE REALM OF ETERNAL ICE


----------



## SenorDingDong (Mar 19, 2012)

Necris said:


> Fixed that for him.








...but true


----------



## guy in latvia (Mar 19, 2012)

the next ice age is gonna happen before Time is released...


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 19, 2012)

I wonders why he's doing two parts? I figured it was one huge epic album?


----------



## The Uncreator (Mar 19, 2012)

I wish it were. Either way, as long as we get it.


----------



## ROAR (Mar 19, 2012)

It's not coming out. You guys just
need to give it up along with Necrophagist's next release.

Jari is just fucking with you


----------



## Dan (Mar 19, 2012)

I hate this thread. Everytime i see it i hope and pray. And....... nothing


----------



## mgh (Mar 19, 2012)

here's a little something to keep ur melo-death folky BM tastebuds satisfied until 'Time' appears...


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Mar 19, 2012)

goddamnit. I got into (read: fell in love with) Wintersun in 2008 and was like "oh sure yeah they've been making it for two years already, any day now we'll get the release date".

four fucking years Jari


----------



## Jaqiro (Mar 20, 2012)

A little patience goes a long way. A lot of patience... Well... 



mgh said:


> here's a little something to keep ur melo-death folky BM tastebuds satisfied until 'Time' appears...


But... It's not the same... 



Captain Shoggoth said:


> goddamnit. I got into (read: fell in love with) Wintersun in 2008 and was like "oh sure yeah they've been making it for two years already, any day now we'll get the release date".
> 
> four fucking years Jari


Just wait for it, not too much longer and we'll have our hands on the first half. Some have waited for months, some for years, you'll surely be able to wait for a few months more.


----------



## ilyti (Mar 20, 2012)

I love how the album is called "Time" and there are so many jokes we can make based on how long a TIME we've already waited for this thing..

Kinda like how China may have been a democracy by the time GnR finally released Chinese Democracy. Didn't happen though, but I used to make that joke regularly.


----------



## ilovefinnish (Mar 24, 2012)

Jari has the best melodeath growls i've ever heard, somewhat i was expecting to watch him with the yellow telecaster jaja


----------



## mgh (May 29, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/notes/wint...date-track-listing-revealed/10151756957115234

some info on the new Wintersun album(s)! it might actually happen this century!


----------



## Sikthness (May 29, 2012)

I love how they named it Time. Should have just went with "Forever", or "Eternity"....or just "never".


----------



## Repner (May 29, 2012)

mgh said:


> https://www.facebook.com/notes/wint...date-track-listing-revealed/10151756957115234
> 
> some info on the new Wintersun album(s)! it might actually happen this century!


Came here to post this. Kai hinted at it earlier this year, but seemed to have taken all FB posts down afterwards. Can't wait for both albums


----------



## guy in latvia (May 30, 2012)

I've waited for this moment for so long...now I just have a bitter taste in my mouth and some screaming in the back of my head that these albums are going to be a huge disappointment...


----------



## Dan (May 30, 2012)

guy in latvia said:


> I've waited for this moment for so long...now I just have a bitter taste in my mouth and some screaming in the back of my head that these albums are going to be a huge disappointment...



It wont be. i know a guy who has heard pre production of it and he says its the most ridiculously perfect album he has ever heard 

I think the guys from Obscura have checked it out too. Someone on here will know more


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 30, 2012)

Need this album. Only want it when it's 100% perfect though.


----------



## ilyti (May 30, 2012)

guy in latvia said:


> I've waited for this moment for so long...now I just have a bitter taste in my mouth and some screaming in the back of my head that these albums are going to be a huge disappointment...



This.

I was into their style of music a lot more 8 years ago... if they haven't changed somewhat musically since then, then I will probably be disappointed. Melodeath's day is long over.


----------



## CrownofWorms (May 30, 2012)

type in Jari Maenpaa on google, its pretty funny at the picture they chose


----------



## The Uncreator (May 30, 2012)

Major Lulz


----------



## Don Vito (May 30, 2012)

ilyti said:


> This.
> 
> I was into their style of music a lot more 8 years ago... if they haven't changed somewhat musically since then, then I will probably be disappointed. Melodeath's day is long over.



 I still love generic melodeath


----------



## jopster (May 30, 2012)

hmmm I'd all but given up on Wintersun. They were my #1 favorite band a few years back, but the eternal wait..... it diminished my love for Jari.....

please.......give......album.....sooooon


----------



## Wookieslayer (May 31, 2012)

xD


----------



## Repner (Jul 4, 2012)

Finally finished mixing the album. Release date for Time I is October 19th


----------



## PettyThief (Jul 4, 2012)

Can't wait!!!


----------



## ROAR (Jul 4, 2012)

NO WAY!


----------



## Xaios (Jul 4, 2012)

Let me guess...


Time II - December 21, 2012?


----------



## ilyti (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Repner (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## Dyingsea (Jul 14, 2012)

Don't worry there is still plenty of time for a computer to run out or RAM memory and the like to botch the whole thing...


----------



## Repner (Jul 18, 2012)

Dyingsea said:


> Don't worry there is still plenty of time for a computer to run out or RAM memory and the like to botch the whole thing...




Hell no. This just got posted on his FB:



Jari Mäenpää said:


> Walking back from Finnvox Studios with the finished TIME I master in my hand. Can you believe it?



Now all he has to do is not drop the fucking thing!


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Jul 18, 2012)

OrsusMetal said:


> Someone on youtube has already posted a cover of one of the solos. I think he is on this forum too. IWishIWasFinnish, I think is his username.
> 
> Edit: Found it.




Ah thanks for the link haha, I haven't been on here in a while but as soon as I saw the Wintersun thread I had to stop by. But, related to the recent news, I must say:


----------



## -JeKo- (Jul 18, 2012)

Superb songs and great musicianship as well.


----------



## Repner (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Tang (Jul 20, 2012)

I just listened to their (his?) first album and I have to say I haven't had a death metal album move me like this since I first heard Opeth's Still Life. You'd call it death metal, eh? Folk death?


----------



## Repner (Jul 20, 2012)

This is sounding awesome.


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 20, 2012)

In preparation for Time, I've started listening to Wintersun 2004 again.

The solo from Winter Madness still amazes me into musical depression.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 20, 2012)

FUCK! YES! Can't wait to hear it!


----------



## Vyn (Jul 24, 2012)

WHAT!? THIS YEAR!?

My body is not ready.


----------



## Demonsev7en (Jul 24, 2012)

Saw Wintersun last summer at Bloodstock. They played one song from Time (Don't ask what it was called hah!) and it was GREAT! They're one if the TIGHTEST live acts I've seen.

Really hope Time means we get some UK tour dates.


----------



## Kkoznarek (Jul 24, 2012)

Cannot wait for this new album.


----------



## Repner (Jul 24, 2012)

Demonsev7en said:


> Saw Wintersun last summer at Bloodstock. They played one song from Time (Don't ask what it was called hah!) and it was GREAT! They're one if the TIGHTEST live acts I've seen.
> 
> Really hope Time means we get some UK tour dates.



The Way Of The Fire. Sadly we'll have to wait till Time II for that one. Can't really mess with the track order on a concept album unfortunately. 

When I saw them in 2008 at Metalcamp they played a bit of Sons Of Winter and Stars for about 15 seconds to tease the audience.


----------



## The 1 (Jul 25, 2012)

Loved the first album when I first heard it. I've kind of gotten over death metal now, but still excited to hear this one. Hopefully, it'll live up to every expectations after all this time.


----------



## Repner (Aug 2, 2012)

If it's as good as these guys say it is, we're in for a ride


----------



## MacTown09 (Aug 2, 2012)

I just want to pre order it.


----------



## grunge782 (Aug 3, 2012)

Time...lol still cracks me up that he named it that.


----------



## IamSatai (Aug 7, 2012)

Wut...
[Youtubevid]7qot4Vz-yqM[/MEDIA]

I think, after all those years in front of a computer, Jari has finally lost his mind.
Is this a taste of what's to come on Time, or just a glimpse into his thoughts?


----------



## ROAR (Aug 7, 2012)

Hollywood metal!
hahahah those Metal Hammer dudes rule,
this album will rule.
WINTERSUN RULES!


----------



## Metal_Webb (Aug 7, 2012)

IamSatai said:


> Wut...
> [Youtubevid]7qot4Vz-yqM[/MEDIA]
> 
> I think, after all those years in front of a computer, Jari has finally lost his mind.
> Is this a taste of what's to come on Time, or just a glimpse into his thoughts?



I think that looks like Jari taking the piss 

I also only got around to buying the 2004 Wintersun album last month. I enjoyed Ensiferum's Iron, but man, I can see why people have been gushing about Wintersun for all this time.

Best bit? I'll have only had to wait a couple of months for Time


----------



## LaserLobotomy (Aug 8, 2012)

This was a very nice intro, thank you very much for posting it. Jari shall not fail to disappoint any of us with forthcoming releases. How could he, after a masterpiece such as the debut?


----------



## jjfiegel (Aug 8, 2012)

I didn't know Fantomas got back together.


----------



## Repner (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Don Vito (Aug 21, 2012)

"STILL HOT"


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 21, 2012)

Their outfits and the font on the word Time; Enter the Wintersun??

Also, is that an exclamation point or a roman numeral I after Time? Is this going to be a multipart album? 



kennedyblake said:


> "STILL HOT"



There are so many levels of irony; ironception??


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 21, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> Their outfits and the font on the word Time; Enter the Wintersun??
> 
> Also, is that an exclamation point or a roman numeral I after Time? Is this going to be a multipart album?
> 
> ...


Yes,yes, and yes


----------



## Kali Yuga (Aug 21, 2012)

I really don't understand the fanboyism some people have over Wintersun. I mean, the band is great and back when the album was hot I listened to it all the time, but really, while the band is great at what they do, it's very generic and there are many other bands doing it. Why does Wintersun in particular seem to have such a huge fan base? If anything, it looks like the holdout on a second album has increased the attention they've been getting. It was a good decisions for them to pull a Chinese Democracy, it seems.

By all means, be excited, and I'll be grabbing the new albums too. I guess I'm confused why some people are seemingly rabidly excited about it, and people on some websites are talking like this band is something really special, when IMO they're just good at a tried and true formula.

Yeah, I'll be negged for this post, whatever.


----------



## Repner (Aug 21, 2012)

Kali Yuga said:


> I really don't understand the fanboyism some people have over Wintersun. I mean, the band is great and back when the album was hot I listened to it all the time, but really, while the band is great at what they do, it's very generic and there are many other bands doing it. Why does Wintersun in particular seem to have such a huge fan base? If anything, it looks like the holdout on a second album has increased the attention they've been getting. It was a good decisions for them to pull a Chinese Democracy, it seems.
> 
> By all means, be excited, and I'll be grabbing the new albums too. I guess I'm confused why some people are seemingly rabidly excited about it, and people on some websites are talking like this band is something really special, when IMO they're just good at a tried and true formula.
> 
> Yeah, I'll be negged for this post, whatever.


While I disagree that the album is at all generic (in fact if there are other bands playing something similar to him, they're probably fans of his from the Ensiferum days), the new one has reportedly gone in a slightly different direction. A ridiculous amount of layering was involved (Jari told me during a Q&A internet chat that there where somewhere around 200-500 tracks per song!). There are some Japanese elements apparently involved in the songs, hence the font in the artwork above, and it should be a good deal more complex than anything he's done before (part of the reason he split the Time album into two). 

I don't see why you should get neg rep if you're not a rabid fanboy like us though . The above description seems like something I'm really looking forward to.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 21, 2012)

Kali Yuga said:


> back when the album *was hot* I listened to it all the time



Didn't you read the ad?


EDIT: I can't believe have to add this, but it seems someone can't connect the dots (or just has no sense of humor).


----------



## Repner (Aug 21, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> Their outfits and the font on the word Time; Enter the Wintersun??
> 
> Also, is that an exclamation point or a roman numeral I after Time? Is this going to be a multipart album?
> 
> ...


Yep. Split into two.



> According to *WINTERSUN* mainman *Jari Mäenpää*, there are several reasons why the band's new effort, *"Time"* is being released as two seprate albums, titled *"Time I"* and *"Time II"*. He says:
> 
> * "All the 80 minutes of material won't fit on a regular CD and we didn't want to cut anything out.
> * "We want you to be able to hear new material sooner and not wait any longer and we want to go on tour sooner.
> ...


----------



## Repner (Aug 24, 2012)

I just jizzed!


----------



## 1337 (Sep 6, 2012)

US and Canada tour


----------



## The Uncreator (Sep 6, 2012)

Fucking nowhere near me, surprise surprise


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Sep 6, 2012)

Fucking stoked for that tour! Eluveitie is one of my favorite bands and it will be sick as hell to see Wintersun live! Plus, it's on a weekend for me, which is glorious.


----------



## ROAR (Sep 6, 2012)

No where close to me. 
But it's a fucking start.


----------



## jjfiegel (Sep 6, 2012)

Man, they're so close to Baltimore why don't they do a show man? grumble grumble

I'll try to go to the Chicago or Pittsburgh date. Definitely want to see them live.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Sep 6, 2012)

Glad to see they are coming over, but I wish they were playing a bigger tour. 

Oh well... always hope now!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Sep 7, 2012)

definitely gonna be at the pittsburgh date,
soooo stoked when i found this out


----------



## ilyti (Sep 11, 2012)

HOLY CAMEL SHIT IT'S COMING TO OTTAWA

*seizure*


----------



## Krullnar (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah I saw the flyer for Wintersun at Peabody's in Cleveland right when I walked in the door to see Moonsorrow a few weeks ago. It's almost too good to be true.


----------



## ilyti (Sep 12, 2012)

Got my tickets!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Sep 13, 2012)

Got mine for Boston the day they went on sale!


----------



## samclarke669 (Sep 14, 2012)

"Album release date of "TIME I" pushed back a week! 

"As we want to give all our incredible fans something truly special and outstanding for our second album "TIME I", there is going to be a limited mediabook edition including DVD available, but due to unfortunate manufacturing delays the TIME I album release has been postponed by a week.&#8220;

And it begins! Hopefully this will be the only delay...


----------



## Repner (Sep 14, 2012)

Yeah 

I saw Jari posting this a couple of days ago on Facebook. 



> I don´t know what´s going on with Nuclear Blast. Just heard about this few hours ago and I´m not very happy about this, if it´s true. I do know that it´s taking them forever to work on the freaking booklet.



Sad thing is people will be blaming this on him.


----------



## samclarke669 (Sep 14, 2012)

Yeah it's obviously out of his control, hopefully NB get their finger out and don't keep pushing the date back


----------



## Sikthness (Sep 14, 2012)

and so it begins...


----------



## samclarke669 (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't believe my eyes!!


----------



## Repner (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't believe my thighs


----------



## 1337 (Oct 11, 2012)

Lol lets see if it stays that way.


----------



## samclarke669 (Oct 12, 2012)

Well...I spoke too soon.


----------



## ilyti (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## craig-sansum (Oct 14, 2012)

Wintersun - Time (NEW 2012) - YouTube


----------



## Labrie (Oct 14, 2012)

ohhh helllllls yes!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 14, 2012)

WOOOO-


----------



## craig-sansum (Oct 14, 2012)

damn nuclear blast was fast removing that lol


----------



## Labrie (Oct 14, 2012)

Haha good thing I have it loaded in my browser still. Guess I won't be shutting down for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Jarmake (Oct 14, 2012)

I have listened time 1 once now and... well.. i don't know what to say about it. It's quite "full" so to say. It surely didn't blow my mind, but hey, it's fairly complex record and I'm going to let time pass (see what I did there, eh?) and listen it as much as I can, before judging. Actually the only feeling that time1 left was "I'm going to pop in the selftitled album and give it a spin once again!"


----------



## Dan (Oct 14, 2012)

Luckily got a chance to listen to a HD version of the album before Youtube took it down. My thoughts:



Speechless. Absolutely incredible. Seriously im in awe. WELL worth the wait.


----------



## Vyn (Oct 14, 2012)

WOW. WOW. WOW.

Worth years of waiting? Every. Single. Fucking. Bit. Well done Jari, well done mate!


----------



## Repner (Oct 14, 2012)

Just missed it. I usually try to avoid listening to any leaks until I have the album in my hands anyway.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 14, 2012)

Listened to 5 times now. Its amazing and was well worth the wait. Very short though but hey Time pt:2 will be along in a few years. 

Is it just me or is the mix very "dynamic?", there are lots of volume changes and the orchestra hits really jump out. Maybe its just the rip but if not then its a pretty cool approach instead of having everything compressed to a fixed volume.

Disclaimer: I have pre-ordered the Nuclear Blast box set.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 14, 2012)

This is some potent shit.


----------



## Jarmake (Oct 14, 2012)

I think this is way too short album.. I would have liked to hear the whole thing in one piece. And the mixing is really quite dynamic, but it better be, since there's hundreds of instrument tracks on each song and if the mix is off then the whole record is just one mushy wall of sound and with this kind of sensory-overload-blast-epic-music it would be catastrophic. I'm starting to like this a bit more with each listening.

Was it worth waiting all these years? Yes and no. Biggest disappointment is the fact that it's divided onto two albums and they're so far apart. Oh well.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Oct 14, 2012)

I didn't get a chance to listen to the leak but I've waited eight years, I can wait another month or so.

Looking forward to this though.


----------



## Dan (Oct 15, 2012)

Before it goes down again i've found another link. This track is quite possibly the best piece of music i have ever heard. Mindblowingly good.


----------



## DLG (Oct 15, 2012)

epic.

not saying that this isn't awesome right now, because it is, but 10 years ago I would have probably masturbated to this song.


----------



## mgh (Oct 15, 2012)

Listened once, wasn't that impressed to be honest, far too much sparkly keys and too few solos. Still, hopefully it'll be a grower!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 15, 2012)

mgh said:


> Listened once, wasn't that impressed to be honest, far too much sparkly keys and too few solos. Still, hopefully it'll be a grower!





Hard to please much?

The song is A# is heavyyyyyyy.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 15, 2012)

Jari just posted this (Full Preview of the Album Wednesday, October 17):

Gnarly!



> TIME I album streaming starting on WEDNESDAY, October 17
> 
> Dear Wintersun maniacs, fans, friends & supporters worldwide,
> 
> ...


----------



## 1337 (Oct 15, 2012)

I always miss the best stuff on the internet...


----------



## mgh (Oct 15, 2012)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Hard to please much?
> 
> The song is A# is heavyyyyyyy.



sorry, i listened to the WHOLE album once, it didn't blow me away but has quite a soft production so will need to give it a few spins, however first impression is too many layers, too much tinkly fluffy keys, not enough riffs or solos...as i said, hopefully it'll be a grower...

and it's well still available on the net ;-)

oh, and 3 proper songs is NOT an album...


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Oct 15, 2012)

mgh said:


> oh, and 3 proper songs is NOT an album...


Om would beg to differ.

Anyway, first listen review:

I like the sound. It's epic all the way through and the vocals are really good however...

I really really miss all the technical guitar work. It worked so well in the flow of the first album. I'm not asking for a bunch of solos but like a couple of times where there would be some flashy guitar playing would have been appreciated. I love Jari as a composer but I also love him as a guitarist.


----------



## Jarmake (Oct 15, 2012)

This album is still growing on me. But it doesn't make the problems go away: it's still way too short (three actual songs, now that's a load of bull...) and I always get the feeling that this record came about four-five years too late. Part of it is actually my "fault", as I've grown up a bit (we all have, ofcourse.) since the selftitled and I personally don't stand in that point anymore that this kind of music would blow my mind away as did the previous record.

And I don't mean to implicate that I don't actually like this album, as I do, but for me it was not worth waiting for all these years, as my interests are now in something completely different and I'm quite sure this record will end up in my cd-shelf with all the early bodom, norther, kalmah, imperanon and so on records.. and the times that I actually pick one of these up and put in my player are coming more and more rare events of nostalgia and laughing at myself in a good way, thinking back my teenage years.

Oh well.. I have preordered the special set with t-shirt and a poster and something like that and I'm not going to cancel it, just because I want to see Jari and guys put out "the masterpiece" one day and simply blow new listeners minds with this stuff. "They will come into your earpussies!" (Free beer for the one that picks up my reference.)


----------



## 1337 (Oct 15, 2012)

Time is being released in 2 parts and the first actual song is 13 minutes. How can people be complaining lol.


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 16, 2012)

Anthony said:


> It's good, but the cheese factor is way higher than the first one.


All the more reason to listen to it.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 16, 2012)

His Ensiferum roots really shine through on this album. I wish there were more guitar solos though, hopefully there is a Winter Madness style facemelter on Pt:2. I love all the synths and riffing. 

I would really love to see this band get into gear and start releasing albums every 2 years. These songs were mostly wrote from 2004 onwards and the first album was wrote way before it was released so were not seeing what frame of mind they are currently at musically.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Oct 16, 2012)

drawnacrol said:


> I wish there were more guitar solos though, hopefully there is a Winter Madness style facemelter on Pt:2.
> 
> I would really love to see this band get into gear and start releasing albums every 2 years.


This...So much this!


----------



## Stealth7 (Oct 16, 2012)

2 more days!


----------



## theo (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm really hoping part two is a bit more technical on the guitar side. I love the first album. There's nothing wrong with time, it's just a bit more reserved in my opinion.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Oct 16, 2012)

This is probably the best music I've heard in years. It's a masterpiece. Marry me Jari <3


----------



## Omerta989 (Oct 16, 2012)

truly some of the best live solo tones.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Oct 17, 2012)

Kinda sorta glad I didn't have to wait 8 years for the album. Freaking good shit.
Also, wtf was Jari doing that a 32-bit DAW couldn't handle. I know these songs are stupidly dense with instruments, but there have been other albums that have had a crapton of tracks.


----------



## Repner (Oct 17, 2012)

Metal_Webb said:


> Kinda sorta glad I didn't have to wait 8 years for the album. Freaking good shit.
> Also, wtf was Jari doing that a 32-bit DAW couldn't handle. I know these songs are stupidly dense with instruments, but there have been other albums that have had a crapton of tracks.


He said in a Q&A I was on that there were sometimes about 500 tracks per song. You'd need a pretty good setup for that.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 17, 2012)

500?! Wtf? Of what?!


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow, people actually dig this band? Hmm, should I take the risk and buy the Time without listening to it beforehand at all.  I have never even heard a half second of any of their songs even though they come from around here.


----------



## Repner (Oct 17, 2012)

Fat-Elf said:


> Wow, people actually dig this band? Hmm, should I take the risk and buy the Time without listening to it beforehand at all.  I have never even heard a half second of any of their songs even though they come from around here.


They're streaming the full album later today on their website. Give it a check out.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 17, 2012)

Repner said:


> They're streaming the full album later today on their website. Give it a check out.



Definitely! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Stealth7 (Oct 17, 2012)

Have a listen to the first album as well, which is up on youtube.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 17, 2012)

Stealth7 said:


> Have a listen to the first album as well, which is up on youtube.



Yeah, it's on Spotify too but I though I would want to listen to this new album without having any idea what their music sounds like.


----------



## Stealth7 (Oct 17, 2012)

Fat-Elf said:


> Yeah, it's on Spotify too but I though I would want to listen to this new album without having any idea what their music sounds like.



Fair enough


----------



## Repner (Oct 17, 2012)

Probably for the best. They've gone in a different direction with this new one.


----------



## Repner (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm gonna wait until the CD arrives, but the stream is now up.

http://www.wintersun.fi/album-stream/


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 17, 2012)

Repner said:


> I'm gonna wait until the CD arrives, but the stream is now up.
> 
> http://www.wintersun.fi/album-stream/



Is it really up? I get the player and everything but it doesn't start playing.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Oct 17, 2012)

If you want the riffs and shred, just listen to the first album. I think this new album is going to be my soundtrack for the next....ten years more or less  It's so monumental I'm crying in epicness.


----------



## Repner (Oct 17, 2012)

Fat-Elf said:


> Is it really up? I get the player and everything but it doesn't start playing.


Yeah. Too many people at once according to Jari's facebook. Technology is not his friend.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 17, 2012)

Repner said:


> Yeah. Too many people at once according to Jari's facebook. Technology is not his friend.



Hah, now I can't even go the site. Well, luckily it is up till Friday so I hope I can listen to it before that.


----------



## Ikiharmaa (Oct 17, 2012)

Repner said:


> Yeah. Too many people at once according to Jari's facebook. Technology is not his friend.


I guess he just doesn't get how big Wintersun really is. You don't simply make wintersun orchestrations with less than 500 tracks, or put up album stream without tons of bandwidth. Truly a band of epic proportions 


damn, this really makes me wish I had some high-end audio equipment and wasn't living in a concrete block ._. Love the dynamics!


----------



## Jarmake (Oct 17, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> 500?! Wtf? Of what?!



Jari did every single instrument by hand, programming them in to orchestration software. There are literally hundreds of tracks playing at once, consisting of those orchestral instruments.  Jari did them for years.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 17, 2012)

Jarmake said:


> Jari did every single instrument by hand, programming them in to orchestration software. There are literally hundreds of tracks playing at once, consisting of those orchestral instruments.  Jari did them for years.



You can tell in the second track; the massiveness of all of those tracks he did. 

It's insane! I bet when I put the CD in my car my speakers will bust (unfortunately, haha).


----------



## Quantumface (Oct 17, 2012)

Alright guys, ive waited years for this album. My music tastes have changed drastically since then, i really dont listen to much euro/melodeath anymore. Lets see if this can still capture me.

EDIT: Five songs, really?

EDIT2: Wow this intro. SUBEDIT: Holy shit the end of this intro.


----------



## Repner (Oct 17, 2012)

Quantumface said:


> Five songs, really?


It was split into 2. Next one will be out next year. Still a good 40 minutes though.


----------



## mgh (Oct 17, 2012)

Ikiharmaa said:


> I guess he just doesn't get how big Wintersun really is. You don't simply make wintersun orchestrations with less than 500 tracks, or put up album stream without tons of bandwidth. Truly a band of epic proportions
> 
> 
> damn, this really makes me wish I had some high-end audio equipment and wasn't living in a concrete block ._. Love the dynamics!



Huh it's a massive project, you'd need a good PC these days, but I fear Time (sic) has been a bit beholdent to this orchestral sound...35 mins to the first solo? Get Epica off the stereo and get Dissection on, Jari....

Fuck off. Time 2 had better be an improvement.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 17, 2012)

Finally got the stream to work and holy hell that sounds huge! I think my 30$ headset can't even do justice for that mix. Hmm, my birthday is next week so I guess it would be great time to invest in some high-end phones.

Edit: Damn, 5 minutes in and I'm sold. I'm not even going to listen to the rest. Going to the capital this weekend so definitely going to pick this (hopefully) masterpiece up.


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Oct 17, 2012)

The intro is good but so what...Myrath can do stuff that sounds like that and they dont take 8 years to make albums.

The track after that is ok and the last one is pretty good

but the rest doesnt catch my attention at all.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 17, 2012)

Why are people so judgemental of music? It's like we're talking about a sporting event.. "Pfft, you hit 6 targets in 10 seconds... big deal, there are so many better shooters." 

Just enjoy the music. I honestly feel that illegal music downloading has raised the standard for so many people (particularly metal heads), since virtually everything is available to them. When I was a kid, I bought a CD, usually without as much as a sample of it, and here's the crazy part... I found things that I liked in it. What use is there in pointing out the parts you're unimpressed by? 

Anyway, I'm not trying to target anybody - just enjoy the music and move along if it doesn't move you. It doesn't HAVE to move you.


----------



## mgh (Oct 17, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Why are people so judgemental of music? It's like we're talking about a sporting event.. "Pfft, you hit 6 targets in 10 seconds... big deal, there are so many better shooters."
> 
> Just enjoy the music. I honestly feel that illegal music downloading has raised the standard for so many people (particularly metal heads), since virtually everything is available to them. When I was a kid, I bought a CD, usually without as much as a sample of it, and here's the crazy part... I found things that I liked in it. What use is there in pointing out the parts you're unimpressed by?
> 
> Anyway, I'm not trying to target anybody - just enjoy the music and move along if it doesn't move you. It doesn't HAVE to move you.



because it's Wintersun. because it's Jari. because we had such massive hopes for THE perfect melodic death album, the right balance of epic symphonic keys and technical memorable guitaring. and for me (and it's just my opinion, of course) there's a lack of guitar, riffs and solos, and a surfeit of keys/symphony/cheese. But it will hit the spot for so many people, and that's great, and it is very well-composed. just, i was hoping for awesome riffs and solos. you can tell from my previous posts on this thread i was sooooo looking forward to this...but it ain't the one. i'm hoping Time II is where the hair is let down....


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 17, 2012)

^He didn't write the album for you. Also, it's a concept album and divided in two parts so don't be so judgimental when you haven't technically even heard half of it.


----------



## mgh (Oct 17, 2012)

really? shit, thanks for letting me know that. i assume he wrote it for himself, and i also assume i represent a lot of people who enjoyed the first album. but, hey James didn't write the Black album for me, neither did Ihsahn with Prometheus nor Gregor with Tragic Idol.


----------



## mgh (Oct 17, 2012)

but if you only want positive reviews on this thread, then i LOVE the ONLY FUCKING SOLO on the album..


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 17, 2012)

mgh said:


> really? shit, thanks for letting me know that. i assume he wrote it for himself, and i also assume i represent a lot of people who enjoyed the first album. but, hey James didn't write the Black album for me, neither did Ihsahn with Prometheus nor Gregor with Tragic Idol.



This is the 12534615687186th time in history when this have been discussed but the point is that of course these guys want people to like their music but if they would like to be succesful then they wouldn't probably play metal.


----------



## mgh (Oct 17, 2012)

Fat-Elf said:


> This is the 12534615687186th time in history when this have been discussed but the point is that of course these guys want people to like their music but if they would like to be succesful then they wouldn't probably play metal.


the point is, yeah i fucking know it's not written for me, i am writing my opinion of the album. Wintersun (the album) is one of my all-ttime faves, and to be down on the new one is not somewhere i want to be, i soooo wanted a statement for this decade. but i have to comment as i hear it. in the light of hearing albums by, say, Ensiferum, Equilibrium and Brymir, this genre is a lot more saturated and mature than it was. The strength of the first album was the riffs and solos beingh so technical against a melodic framework; for me, it's more a melodic framework dominating on this album. the fact some people love it, and as i have said, it is a great composition, tell you it is not a bad record - but for me it is not where it should be! just my opnion!


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 17, 2012)

mgh said:


> the point is, yeah i fucking know it's not written for me, i am writing my opinion of the album. Wintersun (the album) is one of my all-ttime faves, and to be down on the new one is not somewhere i want to be, i soooo wanted a statement for this decade. but i have to comment as i hear it. in the light of hearing albums by, say, Ensiferum, Equilibrium and Brymir, this genre is a lot more saturated and mature than it was. The strength of the first album was the riffs and solos beingh so technical against a melodic framework; for me, it's more a melodic framework dominating on this album. the fact some people love it, and as i have said, it is a great composition, tell you it is not a bad record - but for me it is not where it should be! just my opnion!



Then next time make sure from the beginning that it is your opinion. Your first post makes it seems that it's all Jari's fault that he made a shitty album.


----------



## Repner (Oct 17, 2012)

I think they wanted to focus on the big picture this time around, rather than making a guitar based album. Apparently it takes a few listens to digest anyway, so I would give it some more chances, especially when you know better what to expect this time around. Doubt it'll be everyone's thing though. 

(I still haven't heard it  )


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Oct 17, 2012)

I tried very hard not to search for album leaks, and now they stream themselves xD
So I give in and get squashed like a tomato under a Leopard2 the moment the intro reaches it's crescendo 

I understand how this will create a bit of controvery here and there, as it is pretty much different from a songwriting aspect. I feel it just focuses creating the athmosphere by being huge and orchestral instead the way they did, through technical and prominent guitarwork - however this album excels at what it does!

Def. a "must buy" for me, digging this very much, however due to the hugeness of it all it will take some time to form a final opinion


----------



## Dan (Oct 17, 2012)

LESS BITCHING CHILDREN!

no one, and i mean no one had higher expectations for this album than me. I have been longing for this album since he said he had started it in 2005, and its safe to say i am MORE than satisfied with how this album has turned out.

No is doesn't have a shit tonne of solos, but can you honestly say that someone could write what he has written in the space of say a year? Or a couple of years? This thing is a masterpiece whatever you say. Sure it might not reach your expectations but if you think you can do a better job go right ahead and write that album  I look forward to hearing your results


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Oct 17, 2012)

I love projects like this. Having all the big picture in your head for so many years, start building it, layer after layer, and finally, after years of sacrifice, see your creature become real. This is a masterpiece, and probably the best Metal record I've heard in many years.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 17, 2012)

Seriously, this is the best album I have heard all year and it is fantastic! I can't imagine what it is going to sound like through my car. 

But Jari has set the bar HIGH with this album and I cannot wait to hear the rest of it with Time 2!

The compositional stand point on this album is really good, and you have to look at it from a different perspective. But even from that it is quite good.


----------



## Sikthness (Oct 17, 2012)

Fat-Elf said:


> ^He didn't write the album for you. Also, it's a concept album and divided in two parts so don't be so judgimental when you haven't technically even heard half of it.



Im not targeting you specifically, but this "they wrote the album THEY wanted. its not for you" bs has to stop. This is a DISCUSSION forum. Where people can discuss, critique, praise, etc music. Not everyone will have the same opinion. Its ok. If someone doesnt like certain things about an album, thats ok. And its ok if they voice their opinion, on a discussion forum, that exists solely for people to voice their opinion, not to provide one sided praise for bands and musicians. Thats the beauty of music, and art in general, that which doesnt do anything for one person may be very well received by another.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Oct 17, 2012)

Sons of winter and stars..............RRRRIIIISEEEE!!!!!!!

infinite goosebumps


----------



## Stealth7 (Oct 17, 2012)

On my first listen... AMAZING! 

I need some decent speakers/sound system though as the small shitty speakers in my screen don't do it justice.

Edit: Trying to pre order it and their official shop isn't working and NB are all out of stock


----------



## Enselmis (Oct 17, 2012)

As somebody who has listened to all of one Wintersun tune before hearing this album, I can safely say it is absolutely magnificent. 

God.

Damn.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Oct 18, 2012)

It's pretty much everything I had hoped for, and more! Yari must've added some powdered unicorn horn in there somewhere. Fuckin' amazing. You can just tell by listening just how much work went into this music. Years of his energy went into this and the payoff for us fans and the music itself is immense. It's so... BIG! People will be listening to this years from now and will still be blown away by it.


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Oct 18, 2012)

I consider myself one of the biggest Wintersun fans on the face of the earth. I have probably listened through the first album a thousand times.

And I absolutely love Time 1. It's completely different, but so amazing, if you wanted another self-titled album with a million awesome solos and more riffs then you'll obviously be disappointed, but just take the music at face value and there's no denying that it is a masterpiece. These songs are not like songs, but more like orchestral journeys, honestly, they are fantastic. And judging by the song The Way of the Fire, which will be on the second half, Time 2 is gonna have more of that original Wintersun sound. 

I think that together Time 1 and 2 will be on another level entirely, but alone, Time 1 is just amazing.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 18, 2012)

Cyanide_Anima said:


> It's pretty much everything I had hoped for, and more! Yari must've added some powdered unicorn horn in there somewhere. Fuckin' amazing. You can just tell by listening just how much work went into this music. Years of his energy went into this and the payoff for us fans and the music itself is immense. It's so... BIG! People will be listening to this years from now and will still be blown away by it.



Yari?


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Oct 18, 2012)

Fat-Elf said:


> Yari?


Jari's Russian cousin...didn't you know he was in the band?


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 18, 2012)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> Jari's Russian cousin...didn't you know he was in the band?



Nah, cool story bro.


----------



## NaYoN (Oct 18, 2012)

My thoughts: Wintersun &#8211; Time I - Heavy Blog Is Heavy

TLDR: Was it worth the wait? Of course it was. Time I is unparalleled in its use of symphonic elements, and it&#8217;s a glorious journey of emotions.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you to this forum for introducing me to another truly amazing band!!! Just listened to Time I.....wow!!! Don't hate me cause I didn't have to wait 8 years for the new album though....

Eric


----------



## Sudzmorphus (Oct 18, 2012)

Fucking LOVE this shit. Was worth the wait for me, Time II will be insane


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Oct 18, 2012)

Haha. My bad, yo! I meant Jari. That's what happens when you post late at night, kinda tipsy, over enthused, and sleep deprived. =P

Must listen to this more. The production value is ridiculous. It even sounds good on my shitty Pioneer DJ headphones for work that make everything else sound like a woofy mess.


----------



## Jarmake (Oct 19, 2012)

Got my special edition today. The dvd was actually a disappointment. The live part was great, but everything else sucked badly, imho. The t-shirt that came with it is quite cool.


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 19, 2012)

I've been trying to ignore this album as to not hype it up too much and disappoint myself. I broke down and listened to it last night....







HAFHSDGFSHBFWELiufewqDVbogo78f67f7iyfgyuTD6Fydt7DYFLYfcuyFLYIGJSHGF;USDFJDSFP7FOYfyfolcYA;G7Fulif7F6dI7kufhjCHYFAyt776767676767glyf7FO7LFAl7i r666


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 19, 2012)

I've listened to the album dozens of times. I hadn't experienced the urge to do so since Radiance's album. I think my opinion pertaining this album is incredibly self-explanatory.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Oct 19, 2012)

So being new to Wintersun I apologize if this is already treaded water, but does anyone know what gear Jari used for the recording? Besides the Ibanez guitars of course. Are they tuned to D standard and Drop C for most of their stuff as well?


----------



## Repner (Oct 19, 2012)

Looks like they're using Cubase for the DAW. Teemu said they used a whole bunch of different amps as well.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Oct 19, 2012)

Repner said:


> Looks like they're using Cubase for the DAW. Teemu said they used a whole bunch of different amps as well.



afaik they use Axe Fx Ultra live


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 19, 2012)

They do use the AxeFx live. I am not sure if they used that to record the album with.

But they are in some type of Bb tuning on their 6's (or that's what I have been told). Not sure what it is though. 

On the DVD for the Wintersun album they go through their gear they said. So I am sure there is more information in that DVD.



Some of the guitars for the recordings in 2006:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.104431086282409.3305.100001465545548&type=3


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 19, 2012)

Nuclear Blast randomly cancelled my pre-order for the box box set Its a lot cheaper on the Wintersun shop so I'll re-order it there but I'd still love to have to album booklet and DVD today.

They use Mesa amps and cabs I think with the Axe-fx. I have an email somewhere detailing what the guys were using a few years ago in the studio that I'll try locate.

What is the tricks and licks part of the DVD like?


----------



## Dan (Oct 19, 2012)

Teemu and Jari both own LACS ibanez's. (goddamn i hate Teemu's for his excellent taste )

Li've they use Axe FX and mesa as explained earlier. From what i gather in the studio Jari has been using everything from Dry signal digital re-amping of guitars through to boutique amps for their sound. The joys of having 8 years to play around with tone i guess haha.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 19, 2012)

drawnacrol said:


> What is the tricks and licks part of the DVD like?



It's all the members of the band (in different segments) showing how they play certain parts of Time, and showing off their gear.





I am very surprised with Jari's LACS that he didn't do more with it (flamed tops, etc).
It's very simple but nice. But Teemu's is pretty rad! Very tastyfully made.


----------



## ROAR (Oct 19, 2012)

This album is just sick. 8 years between albums, and it's a monument. 
What made the DVD so bland?


----------



## mgh (Oct 19, 2012)

ROAR said:


> This album is just sick. 8 years between albums, and it's a monument.
> What made the DVD so bland?



The guitarists only need 3 strings and 12 frets most of the album?


----------



## ROAR (Oct 19, 2012)

Ah! 
Guess that's all they needed haha


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info thus far guys!


----------



## Repner (Oct 19, 2012)

Did anyone catch the live stream Q&A session with Teemu and Jukka?

Nuclear Blast Records - Live Streams!, Nuclear Blast Records - Live Streams! nuclearblastusa on USTREAM. Rock


----------



## Repner (Oct 22, 2012)

Finally got it today. Wow! Just...WOW!!!!!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Oct 22, 2012)

Is it wrong that all other albums I listen to now just don't quite measure up to Time......hahaha!


----------



## 1337 (Oct 22, 2012)

Repner said:


> Did anyone catch the live stream Q&A session with Teemu and Jukka?
> 
> Nuclear Blast Records - Live Streams!, Nuclear Blast Records - Live Streams! nuclearblastusa on USTREAM. Rock



"Misha is master player as well." -Teemu
Or does he say monster.
Oh...


----------



## Dyingsea (Oct 22, 2012)

This is one beautiful and deep album... incredible.


----------



## Stealth7 (Oct 23, 2012)

Awesome video showing all the vocal tracks.



Very Devin Townsend sounding


----------



## ilyti (Oct 24, 2012)

It's great, but.. movie music intro track.

I'll listen to it some more, but I'm impressed.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Oct 25, 2012)

After many many many times of listening to this, I can only say that if god exists, it's called Jari.


----------



## Dan (Oct 25, 2012)

About 3 minutes into learning this. A lot harder to play than it sounds, some STUPID alternate picked parts.


----------



## ROAR (Oct 25, 2012)

Those guitars look incredible, and my god just the performance!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for posting that Dan! Freakin' incredible, I can't get enough of this album right now!


----------



## Xaios (Oct 27, 2012)

Heard it. Loved it. It reminds me a lot of if someone took the soundtrack from Firefly and gave it power metal transfusion.


----------



## Dyingsea (Oct 28, 2012)

Now that I've had the album for a bit and listened to it on good speakers I don't understand why some are complaining about the mix or think the mix isn't good. I guess everyone is used to super compressed albums through their earbuds? The dynamics that are allowed to breathe in the mix are great, something lost on most modern recordings that merely try and be as loud as possible.


----------



## Repner (Oct 28, 2012)

Dyingsea said:


> Now that I've had the album for a bit and listened to it on good speakers I don't understand why some are complaining about the mix or think the mix isn't good. I guess everyone is used to super compressed albums through their earbuds? The dynamics that are allowed to breathe in the mix are great, something lost on most modern recordings that merely try and be as loud as possible.


My theory is that some of them might be playing it a bit too loud. This album needs to be brought down a bit so the instruments have the dynamic range to breathe a bit. Its surprising just how much clearer everything becomes.


----------



## Dan (Oct 28, 2012)

It also amazes me how some bands can have scores of pages of people saying how excellent the 0-00-0000-0-00 low G. music and songwriting is, yet a masterpiece like this is kind of left on the sidelines. 

In my opinion this record is a LOT more progressive than most of the "progXdjentXcore" bands about now. It's been really well thought out and to be honest no-one is really touching on oriental melody and scales in western music at the moment. With each listen this album grows on me more and more.


----------



## mgh (Oct 28, 2012)

Go and download Ubuntu by Kalter (it's free from bandcamp) they have quite a bit of influence from Wintersun but take a big progression from that, they use a lot of keys but the guitar is still the main instrument, for me that is the direction I wish Wintersun had taken.


----------



## Repner (Oct 28, 2012)

Dan said:


> It also amazes me how some bands can have scores of pages of people saying how excellent the 0-00-0000-0-00 low G. music and songwriting is, yet a masterpiece like this is kind of left on the sidelines.
> 
> In my opinion this record is a LOT more progressive than most of the "progXdjentXcore" bands about now. It's been really well thought out and to be honest no-one is really touching on oriental melody and scales in western music at the moment. With each listen this album grows on me more and more.


So true. I can listen to the occasional djent, but I'd rather take my influence from bands like this, Orphaned Land, Amaseffer, etc. Bands that aren't afraid to use whatever sounds and instruments that they think will aid the music. If I created something half as good as these bands, I'd be extremely happy.


----------



## Varcolac (Oct 29, 2012)

The singer for my band put this on in the car back from the studio last night. After about two and a half minutes of this, I immediately got out my phone and bought the whole damn thing.

Dat riff. Dem vocals. Damn, I'm impressed.


----------



## Stealth7 (Oct 29, 2012)

My digi-pack arrived today! 

I read somewhere on the net that they also released an instrumental version of the album.


----------



## ilyti (Oct 29, 2012)

Went to HMV to buy this - this is how it went down:

I walk in the store, I go to the New Releases wall and surprisingly, a store employee actually asks me "Can I help you find something?" That never happens. I respond, "Yeah I'm looking for the new Wintersun. It's metal. It came out last week... but you might already be sold out, because HMV only carries about 3 copies of what I usually want to buy." He says, "OK, let's check" and then we walk to the metal section, find where it would be on the shelf, and yep, they're all out. He offers to see if they have more on the way, and that they'll call me when they've arrived. I say "Will that include the special edition version of the album, with the DVD included?" "Oh, sorry, I guess not.." "It's OK, thanks. I'll buy it somewhere else."

I think that may have been the most unintentionally passive-aggresive I've ever been with an HMV employee.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm not digging it from the 2 live studio videos...


----------



## Jarmake (Oct 30, 2012)

Here's a different approach on the mixing...


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Oct 31, 2012)

Just made a cover of the solo from Time, check it out fellow Winterfans


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Oct 31, 2012)

^Great job! Did you just figure it out in standard or tune down?

BTW....terrible singing....hahahaha!


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Oct 31, 2012)

yeah I should work on it haha!! I figured it out a whole step down, not sure what the real tuning is


----------



## 1000 Eyes (Oct 31, 2012)

Jari Headcam



Kai Headcam


----------



## MikeyLHolm (Nov 1, 2012)

Not the best band i know , but Time I has its moments. Especially all the Bal-Sagoth-esque stuff in Sons of Winter and Stars


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 1, 2012)

WishIwasfinnish said:


> Just made a cover of the solo from Time, check it out fellow Winterfans




Awesome!


----------



## guy in latvia (Nov 2, 2012)

Album of the year you say? No, this is possibly the greatest release of the decade! Jari has broken new ground with the compositions. I've listed to it many times already and I still cannot fully grasp the detail in this album. The mix is spectacular and the production is top notch! Time has some of the most incredible arrangements I've ever heard, and The Land of Snow and sorrow demonstrates one of the most incredible vocal performances and production I've ever heard. Masterpiece!

Performance: 10
Songwriting: 10
Originality: 10
Production: 10


----------



## kaaka (Nov 2, 2012)

This album is soooo good. I just love the depth of the arrangements and the mix. The vocals are also amazing.

Jari really knows how to write and perform good metal. I can't wait til Time II


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 14, 2012)

I covered the guitar solo in Time if anyone's interested in checking it out. I'll make tabs soon. Still listening to this album everyday since the release.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Nov 14, 2012)

^ Great job! Definitely update the thread if you tab it!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 29, 2012)

TheShreddinHand said:


> ^ Great job! Definitely update the thread if you tab it!



Guitar Tab is in the Wintersun folder:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/n9zujz0fkv1h3k8/Guitar Tabs.zip

Enjoy!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Nov 29, 2012)

drawnacrol said:


> Guitar Tab is in the Wintersun folder:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/n9zujz0fkv1h3k8/Guitar Tabs.zip
> 
> Enjoy!



Thanks! Subscribed to ya on the tube already! 

So the tour started last night here in the states. I looked for their setlist but couldn't find it posted online. For anyone who's been or going to see them let us know the setlist and how long they are getting to play! I'm thinking about going to see them in Pittsburgh next month!


----------



## wlfers (Dec 1, 2012)

Holy shit I saw them last night, what a moving experience. It was unbelievable.

I'll try and remember the setlist to the best of my knowledge:




Spoiler



When Time Fades away
Sons of Winter and Stars
Land of Snow and Sorrow
Winter Madness
Death and the Healing
Time
Beyond the Dark Sun
Starchild



1 or two of them may be out of order


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Dec 2, 2012)

Awesome! Found the setlists online. Looks like they are getting a long time to play which is great! I'm only interested in seeing them and neither of the other bands. Does Wintersun go on second?


----------



## PettyThief (Dec 2, 2012)

I caught them live in Portland last night. Met every member and got either an autograph or a picture with them.  Jari was in a Fred Meyer's buying measuring cups and a smoothie, how metal! 

Great show. They played for an hour.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Dec 13, 2012)

PettyThief said:


> I caught them live in Portland last night. Met every member and got either an autograph or a picture with them.  Jari was in a Fred Meyer's buying measuring cups and a smoothie, how metal!
> 
> Great show. They played for an hour.



Did they go on second after Varg? About what time did they hit the stage? I'm really only interested in seeing them for the most part.


----------



## Tang (Dec 14, 2012)

Dan said:


> About 3 minutes into learning this. A lot harder to play than it sounds, some STUPID alternate picked parts.




Jesus christ on a pogo-stick. That was.. just..

wow.


----------



## Doulton (Dec 15, 2012)

I got to see Wintersun on wednesday after waiting for three years. Absolutely incredible to say the least. I got to talk with Kai and Teemu. They even signed my copy of Time 1. Awesome people for sure.


----------



## ilyti (Dec 15, 2012)

Got to see them last night; therefore I am very happy. I considered staying to see if I could get an autograph, but it was too damn cold to wait outside. Kind of regretting that now though. Still, got the special edition of Time I, can't wait to watch the DVD!


----------



## PettyThief (Dec 15, 2012)

Here is a photo of Jari buying a smoothie. My friend and I took this inside of a Fred Meyer, where we met every single member of the band! It was awesome.







More photos:


----------



## ilyti (Dec 15, 2012)

You stalker! Haha, I got a few photos too, but they turned out really blurry.


----------



## tompa909 (Dec 15, 2012)

I just got into Wintersun, their almost orchestraic sound on the new album is fantastic. Such a great blend of heavy and soft styles.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 16, 2012)

tompa909 said:


> I just got into Wintersun, their almost orchestraic sound on the new album is fantastic. Such a great blend of heavy and soft styles.



It's a fantastic album for sure!

The first one is great as well!


----------

